# crowell to uga



## gin house (Jan 19, 2011)

im hearing on another site that crowell comitted to uga today.  anybody  else heard anythng?


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 19, 2011)

gin house said:


> im hearing on another site that crowell comitted to uga today.  anybody  else heard anythng?



It ain tCrowell its Harrow!


----------



## gin house (Jan 19, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> It ain tCrowell its Harrow!



yea, i saw it was "cootie".    read an article about crowells mama talking about uga offering harrow to get isaiah, i dont know that shes a uga fan and talked very good about bama.  i had figured crowell to be a uga lock but bama might be it.  i saw a picture of clowney and crowell in bama jerseys from the visit, almost made me sick    i cant stand nick satan.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 19, 2011)

gin house said:


> i cant stand nick satan.


Why, cause he's not coaching your team?


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 19, 2011)

gin house said:


> yea, i saw it was "cootie".    read an article about crowells mama talking about uga offering harrow to get isaiah, i dont know that shes a uga fan and talked very good about bama.  i had figured crowell to be a uga lock but bama might be it.  i saw a picture of clowney and crowell in bama jerseys from the visit, almost made me sick    i cant stand nick satan.



Hes got his visit to UGA coming up. They will have to lay out the red carpet for sure. I read the same article, but didnt sound like she hated UGA. She will be with him when he comes. Hes going to visit Auburn too. Who knows.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 19, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Hes going to visit Auburn too. Who knows.



You not going to be mad are you?


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 19, 2011)

Strictly a rumor, but I know the OC at Carver. I have not talked to him, but he did tell someone else Crowell is a UGA lock. Take it for what it's worth.


----------



## maker4life (Jan 19, 2011)

Muddyfoots said:


> Strictly a rumor, but I know the OC at Carver. I have not talked to him, but he did tell someone else Crowell is a UGA lock. Take it for what it's worth.



That's what I'm hearing from some guys VERY close to the Carver program .


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 19, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> You not going to be mad are you?



It will probably drive me over the edge


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 19, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> You not going to be mad are you?





brownceluse said:


> It will probably drive me over the edge



Yeah, I'd be pretty torqued.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jan 19, 2011)

*Crowell will not end up at the Barn*



LanierSpots said:


> You not going to be mad are you?



and seriously doubt he ends up at UGA either.  I think Saban has him locked up....


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 19, 2011)

I would love to have him at Bama but the prize recruit for this class would be Clowney. I am happy with the RB's that we have in the stable right now and think we are set for a while. Plus, I think that we are in the running for Sanders, Jr. next year. Read where Saban accidentally Bumped into him at his HS while visiting with the coaches.


----------



## AbbaDab (Jan 19, 2011)

The famous bump and greet?


----------



## gin house (Jan 19, 2011)

David Mills said:


> Why, cause he's not coaching your team?



 no, because hes the best coach/recruiter in the country.  like him or not he knows how to win and now "rump" is in with him, that will only help to pull kids out of carolina.  gotta give it to satan, he knows the game.


----------



## gin house (Jan 19, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Hes got his visit to UGA coming up. They will have to lay out the red carpet for sure. I read the same article, but didnt sound like she hated UGA. She will be with him when he comes. Hes going to visit Auburn too. Who knows.



  i just cant see him going anywhere but uga.  bama and auburn are stacked at jam up rb's,  uga doesnt have any and uga always has top rb's.   this is his chance to play early and often, surely he sees that.  i still say uga.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 19, 2011)

gin house said:


> i just cant see him going anywhere but uga.  bama and auburn are stacked at jam up rb's,  uga doesnt have any and uga always has top rb's.   this is his chance to play early and often, surely he sees that.  i still say uga.



I'll hope your right.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 19, 2011)

I agree with gin house...IC moves to Athens this year.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 19, 2011)

MCBUCK said:


> I agree with gin house...IC moves to Athens this year.



I read the other day that one of are latest commits said that this class was giong to be top2 or 3. Said there was alot of silent commits. The only one that i'm not sure about is Crowell.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 19, 2011)

Auburn is NOT stacked at RB regardless of what Gin says.  He really knows nothing about Auburn.  We are very thin at RB.  We are targeting every running back we can right now because we have two running backs on our team.

In retrospect, I truly believe Crowell is all UGA.  HE wont go to bama.  He probably wont end up at Auburn but if he does, I will rub it in brownceluse's face for atleast 6 months.  

But, in this years class, there is only one player out there who will be a game changer.  And that is Clowney.   He will go to USCe.  He will be a beast of epic proportion.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 19, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Auburn is NOT stacked at RB regardless of what Gin says.  He really knows nothing about Auburn.  We are very thin at RB.  We are targeting every running back we can right now because we have two running backs on our team.
> 
> In retrospect, I truly believe Crowell is all UGA.  HE wont go to bama.  He probably wont end up at Auburn but if he does, I will rub it in brownceluse's face for atleast 6 months.
> 
> But, in this years class, there is only one player out there who will be a game changer.  And that is Clowney.   He will go to USCe.  He will be a beast of epic proportion.


Wow calling me out!!!! This aint Burger King you cant have it your way!! Yall might get him. We know CMR aint gonna lay$$$$$$$$$$$$ down!


----------



## gin house (Jan 19, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Auburn is NOT stacked at RB regardless of what Gin says.  He really knows nothing about Auburn.  We are very thin at RB.  We are targeting every running back we can right now because we have two running backs on our team.
> 
> In retrospect, I truly believe Crowell is all UGA.  HE wont go to bama.  He probably wont end up at Auburn but if he does, I will rub it in brownceluse's face for atleast 6 months.
> 
> ...


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 19, 2011)

we have two running backs right now.

Dyer and McCalleb. If one got hurt, we would have one.  Thats math.

Phillips is listed as a rb but he will probably be on defense.

Learn.  Pay attention.  Then speak.


----------



## gin house (Jan 19, 2011)

michael dyer
  ontario mcalebb
  eric smith
  patrick lyman
   davis hooper
   fanning is gone this year,  auburn should pick up 2-3 rbs this year.  strange is how they havent got any rbs yet....i guess tre mason and a couple more.   he will comitt when crowell comitts to uga.IMO


----------



## gin house (Jan 19, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> we have two running backs right now.
> 
> Dyer and McCalleb. If one got hurt, we would have one.  Thats math.
> 
> ...


 your math sux,  youve got five now and will probably pick up 2-3 this class.  thats 8.    thats math.     from who????


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 19, 2011)

Muddyfoots said:


> Strictly a rumor, but I know the OC at Carver. I have not talked to him, but he did tell someone else Crowell is a UGA lock. Take it for what it's worth.




...kinda like Kirby.........





I'd be surprised ,...and impressed if Crowell signed with BAMA..it would say alot about the man's confidence and drive


----------



## gin house (Jan 19, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> we have two running backs right now.
> 
> Dyer and McCalleb. If one got hurt, we would have one.  Thats math.
> 
> Phillips is listed as a rb but he will probably be on defense.Learn.  Pay attention.  Then speak.



  i didnt count phillips, never saw him listed as rb but that should make around 9.......


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Jan 20, 2011)

Gin how many times have I told you to quit fretting about Clowney?
He's going to FSU and that's that!! 
He's been calling me up for advise and I'd never steer him wrong!


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 20, 2011)

gin house said:


> michael dyer
> ontario mcalebb
> eric smith
> patrick lyman
> ...




Lyman and Hooper are not running backs.  Though listed.   Eric Smith will probably murder someone in the off season and never play another down at Auburn.   Personally, if he never played another down at Auburn, it would be Ok with me.  He is a senior and has about 5 carries in his career.

Like I said before.  We are not stacked.  We have two.

We are taking atleast two in this class but we may get one more. 

Math is good.  Meth is bad.  Now back to the swamps with you


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 20, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I read the other day that one of are latest commits said that this class was giong to be top2 or 3. Said there was alot of silent commits. The only one that i'm not sure about is Crowell.



I hope you are right.  The silent commits....sure would be funny is Clowney was one of em.  Doubtful though.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 20, 2011)

MCBUCK said:


> I hope you are right.  The silent commits....sure would be funny is Clowney was one of em.  Doubtful though.



"silent commits"???
sounds like this guy is getting practiced in the fine art of jerking chains...
...or, possibly, these "silent commits" all told this guy..." go ahead, sign up, well catch ya later...." we all know how that works out


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 20, 2011)

MCBUCK said:


> I hope you are right.  The silent commits....sure would be funny is Clowney was one of em.  Doubtful though.



Clowney a silent commit to UGAy?  

Fail



Looks like Clowney will be Sentenial Henderson 2.0 and not commit till late spring.   He should know where he wants to go and just commit for lords sake.    Dont make a spectical.


----------



## ACguy (Jan 20, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Clowney a silent commit to UGAy?
> 
> Fail
> 
> ...



I hope he takes his time. It will give him a chance to visit more schools. Hopefully UF will get a visit then.

UGA would need a miracle to make it into anyone's top 3 ranked recruiting classes this year. They would have to get the top 5 to 7 guys that are considering UGA and then have Bama and or  FSU fall apart.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 20, 2011)

Clowney getting a visit this afternoon from USCe and supposed to be taking an unofficial to USCe this weekend. I heard that his visit to FSU might be cancelled. Also heard that after his visit to Bama this past weekend with his mom, his mom has given him her blessing to leave the state. Sounds like mom had a good time at Bama and liked what she saw. Still has Clemson visit scheduled but i heard that he was only considering Clemson because of coach Rumph who is now at Bama.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 20, 2011)

ACguy said:


> UGA would need a miracle to make it into anyone's top 3 ranked recruiting classes this year. They would have to get the top 5 to 7 guys that are considering UGA and then have Bama and or  FSU fall apart.



could still walk away with a top 5 class.  still on the board are rome and mitchell, both announcing tonight, drew, crowell and jenkins, among others.


----------



## ACguy (Jan 20, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> could still walk away with a top 5 class.  still on the board are rome and mitchell, both announcing tonight, drew, crowell and jenkins, among others.



They could still get a top 5 class on rivals or scout.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 20, 2011)

Clowney is going to USCe.  The whole thing is just a game.

Bama is already over anyway.   

He will eat some offensive linemen up next year.


----------



## gin house (Jan 20, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Lyman and Hooper are not running backs.  Though listed.   Eric Smith will probably murder someone in the off season and never play another down at Auburn.   Personally, if he never played another down at Auburn, it would be Ok with me.  He is a senior and has about 5 carries in his career.
> 
> Like I said before.  We are not stacked.  We have two.
> 
> ...


 whats the deal with eric smith?  ive never heard of him.  thug?    to the swamp with me?  we went and got out alive this year


----------



## gin house (Jan 20, 2011)

fairhope said:


> Clowney getting a visit this afternoon from USCe and supposed to be taking an unofficial to USCe this weekend. I heard that his visit to FSU might be cancelled. Also heard that after his visit to Bama this past weekend with his mom, his mom has given him her blessing to leave the state. Sounds like mom had a good time at Bama and liked what she saw. Still has Clemson visit scheduled but i heard that he was only considering Clemson because of coach Rumph who is now at Bama.



 yep, just heard that the fsu visit is cancelled.  usc's big weekend  in recruiting is this weekend with all the comitts and a few more prospects to be there.   if he attends this weekend thats just a sign of things to come.    last two days have been huge,  got two guys out of powder springs ga, marquise roberts and rory anderson of of mceachem high and tonight was even better, got tanner mcevoy and sheldon royster out of new jersey.  royster is gonna be a huge impact as a freshman.....come on clowney.     i heard he enjoyed the bama visit also, fsu?  who knows what might happen,  clemson.......stranger things have happened.  come on feb 14th, usc wants to be your valentine doo doo


----------



## gin house (Jan 20, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Clowney is going to USCe.  The whole thing is just a game.
> 
> Bama is already over anyway.
> 
> He will eat some offensive linemen up next year.



preach it lanier


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 20, 2011)

gin house said:


> whats the deal with eric smith?  ive never heard of him.  thug?    to the swamp with me?  we went and got out alive this year



I am probably being  little hard on Eric.  He is a team player and knows his role.  He is a blocking back.  Played almost every dawn this season and had two carries and caught about 4 passes.  He is a stud blocking back and a great special teams player.

He is the only player in the past few years that have had any major off field issue.  If you throw out the Cam crap.   He hit a kid at a party, in self defense according to "His boys", and it just steam rolled.   I hear the kid is suing him...   

Anyway,  he has made a few bad hits, late hits, call them what you want.   It may just be my perception of him but he seems like a  Axe murderer.     He is a senior and could be a huge leader for us if he stays out of trouble.  He usually has a way of getting in Chizik's doghouse.  We just never know why.


----------



## GaTigerFan (Jan 20, 2011)

I didn't like him kicking the Oregon player.  CGC gave it to him pretty good on the sidelines.  He needs to control that temper.  I wouldn't care if came back or not.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 20, 2011)

GaTigerFan said:


> I didn't like him kicking the Oregon player.  CGC gave it to him pretty good on the sidelines.  He needs to control that temper.  I wouldn't care if came back or not.



I have said that a few times myself.  But after I think about it, he has not really done anything horrible.  Its more my perception of him which is somewhat unfair.   He is a work horse for us and plays hard with no complaints.   I dont think he has problems with classes or with practice.  I dont like a few of the plays he was involved in but the same goes for Fairley.  I may be overreacting.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 20, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Clowney a silent commit to UGAy?
> 
> Fail
> 
> ...



Oh, I agree with you 150%.  I never even would have thought he was coming to UGA.  My comment was that it would be big time "Twilight Zone" if he diod.  That was all I meant.  I figure the boy will prolly wind up in his home state...but that is just a guess.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 21, 2011)

ACguy said:


> They could still get a top 5 class on rivals or scout.



isn't that how most people go off how the classes are ranked?  oh yeah, with the 2 commits from last night, we moved up 5 spots to #9.  still left on the board are jenkins, crowell and drew, plus the possibility of a surprise get.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 21, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> isn't that how most people go off how the classes are ranked?  oh yeah, with the 2 commits from last night, we moved up 5 spots to #9.  still left on the board are jenkins, crowell and drew, plus the possibility of a surprise get.



Also waiting Rivals to give Quintavious Harrow a few stars, like they did with Sanford Seay.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 21, 2011)

hayseed_theology said:


> Also waiting Rivals to give Quintavious Harrow a few stars, like they did with Sanford Seay.



i think he will be listed as a 3*.

ratings are funny, debell was taken out of the top 100 (or 150, can't remember), because of his play at the all star game.  at that game, he was moved from ot, to te, since they were short at that te position.  that seems kind of silly that they would change his ranking, seeing how he was playing out of position.  he will be playing ot in athens, after a year of redshirting.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 21, 2011)

a year of RS and the additional 25lbs of rip he puts on.  That RS year is a year to put on some honest to God muscle, and learn the speed of the game.  College speed and HS speed are two different animals.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 21, 2011)

MCBUCK said:


> a year of RS and the additional 25lbs of rip he puts on.  That RS year is a year to put on some honest to God muscle, and learn the speed of the game.  College speed and HS speed are two different animals.



yep.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 21, 2011)

It really doesnt matter how many big name recruits UGA gets..yall will be the same with the head man there, never reaching that peak so to say.  As for tennessee...were gonna live on the 3* recruits for a few years see how that goes lol!!


----------



## ACguy (Jan 21, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> isn't that how most people go off how the classes are ranked?  oh yeah, with the 2 commits from last night, we moved up 5 spots to #9.  still left on the board are jenkins, crowell and drew, plus the possibility of a surprise get.



Scout and rivals give teams a score on quantity . ESPN is more of a quality ranking. UF has the second best class in the SEC on ESPN and the 9th on scout. UF only has 15 recruits so far that's why they have such a low ranking on scout . UGA is ranked 11th on ESPN .


----------



## dwills (Jan 21, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> i think he will be listed as a 3*.
> 
> ratings are funny, debell was taken out of the top 100 (or 150, can't remember), because of his play at the all star game.  at that game, he was moved from ot, to te, since they were short at that te position.  that seems kind of silly that they would change his ranking, seeing how he was playing out of position.  he will be playing ot in athens, after a year of redshirting.



He wasn't dropped down based on his play at te. He practiced at OT most of the week and got absolutely dominated from what I heard. He was way too light and weak to compete with the competition at the all star game, so they moved him in order to try to get him on the field. I think he'll be good one day, but he's definitely a project.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 21, 2011)

dwills said:


> he wasn't dropped down based on his play at te. He practiced at ot most of the week and got absolutely dominated from what i heard. He was way too light and weak to compete with the competition at the all star game, so they moved him in order to try to get him on the field. I think he'll be good one day, but he's definitely a project.




10-4


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 21, 2011)

toyota4x4h said:


> It really doesnt matter how many big name recruits UGA gets..yall will be the same with the head man there, never reaching that peak so to say.  As for tennessee...were gonna live on the 3* recruits for a few years see how that goes lol!!



Ryne, I am so dissapointed in you boy.  I though ya daddy raised you better.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 21, 2011)

MCBUCK said:


> Ryne, I am so dissapointed in you boy.  I though ya daddy raised you better.



Well hes from Tennessee..so I follow in his steps! We bleed orange!


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 21, 2011)

toyota4x4h said:


> It really doesnt matter how many big name recruits UGA gets..yall will be the same with the head man there, never reaching that peak so to say.  As for tennessee...were gonna live on the 3* recruits for a few years see how that goes lol!!



Well UT's in real trouble when UGA reaches their peak since a down UGA team beat the pants off UT this year 41-14.   Put that in your pipe and smoke it.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 21, 2011)

lbzdually said:


> Well UT's in real trouble when UGA reaches their peak since a down UGA team beat the pants off UT this year 41-14.   Put that in your pipe and smoke it.



HA!! Thats my point..theyll never reach that peak. And im pretty sure no team can brag about beating tennessee been that way for years now.


----------

